# A new guy



## looney (May 20, 2010)

I've posted here b4 but that didn't seem to go right.

So here again:


Hey all, I'd like to introduce myself.

I'm a 30 year old man from The Netherlands, yea I know I'm old, at least I feel old (specially after coming from the gym just now). I've been interested into to aircraft and specially ww1 and 2 era fighters. I've been trolling for a while here reading up on several threads.

Mainly the best tank killer and night fighter in WW2. And yes i always thought the Il2 was king and yes I thought the UHU was the best NF the Germans made. 
But I see the errors in my way. 

I hope I'm welcome here and my post my few cents on several matters.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard Lonney!


----------



## mandoman (May 20, 2010)

looney said:


> I've posted here b4 but that didn't seem to go right.
> 
> So here again:
> 
> ...



You think you're old???? 

Welcome to a forum made mostly of guys A LOT OLDER than you.


----------



## ccheese (May 20, 2010)

looney said:


> I'm a 30 year old man from The Netherlands, yea I know I'm old, at least I feel old (specially after coming from the gym just now). I hope I'm welcome here and my post my few cents on several matters.



You're putting me on, right ? You're 30 and consider yourself old ? Gee..... I must be ancient or
something. I believe I am the oldest active member of the forum, and I'm 76.

Be that as it may, welcome to the forum....

Charles


----------



## otftch (May 20, 2010)

Thirty ! That was thirty years ago. Welcome.
Ed


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## magnu (May 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum and yes thirty was the best part of a fairish while ago for me too


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

Old? Charles has underwear older than you.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Looney. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to the board. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 20, 2010)

Wish I was 30!

Welcome!

TO (I'm 61)


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2010)

I vaguely remember thirty! Welcome from England - your previous posts were effected by the forum problems at the time.


----------



## A4K (May 20, 2010)

I'm just 7 years on, but 30 feels like a long time ago to me too... welcome aboard mate!

Evan


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 21, 2010)

G'day OLD looney, welcome from the land of Oz and to the forum, this is just the place for you young-uns and you've got a lot of years of enjoyment to come, especially with this bunch of baby boomers.


----------



## Peebs (May 21, 2010)

geez 30??? that was 7..8....9........... hmmm 15 years ago!!!
Welcome aboard.... please fasten seatbelts...

pete


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> Charles has underwear older than you.



Now that provides some real perspective!

Welcome young fella.....


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2010)

what went wrong the first time you posted?


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 21, 2010)

looney said:


> I've posted here b4 but that didn't seem to go right.
> 
> So here again:
> 
> ...


Looney, Welcome! here at least opinions are welcome! glad you like our site! come back often!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> what went wrong the first time you posted?



Took the words right out of my mouth...


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2010)

the username sent up red flags!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2010)

Shpeak up shunny. My 51 year old ears don't hear you very well!

Welcome!


----------



## diddyriddick (May 21, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Old? Charles has underwear older than you.



Now that is TMI!

Welcome to the forum, Looney!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2010)

Welcome to the loony bin mate, enjoy the ride!


----------



## looney (May 30, 2010)

Tnx for the welcome  I feel young again


----------

